# 1940's Elgin Motorized Bicycle with WMB Briggs & Stratton



## moby60 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm trying find out more about my latest addition to my bicycles. I bought the bike from an estate in Matton Ill. The guy that owned it was a big time collector. He had everything from Harley - Whizzer and even some bicycles. I was told the bike was built either late 30' or early 40's. The guy that had the bike bought it from a long time collector of Elgin bicycles.The bike has a WMB Briggs and Stratton motor on it. The frame is stretch and has a hand crank to start the motor. I do know the front wheel is not correct. The peddle crank is made to clear the pulley on the motor.The welds are brazed not a new type of weld.There is no brake arm on the rear I was told the brake is internal.I would love to find out more info on it. But if I don't that is ok - it look good in my collection. I'm not planning on restoring,maybe finding the right wheels for it.


----------



## 41rollfast (Apr 27, 2014)

*Frankenstein bike?*

The frame looks like a Elgin Falcon/Blackhawk. But the chainring, chainguard,rack looks Huffman. And the springer front end looks like it's off a Huffman Twinflex?
Some people may have more info to add on.


----------



## petritl (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a very neat bike, has a great overall look in person.

I was bidding against you for a while, have you got it running?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 1, 2014)

That indeed looks like it was made from a modified Elgin frame like this one here ~  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56059-Elgin-Blackhawk-Falcon&highlight=elgin+falcon

With some added 40-41 Dayton/Huffman parts as well. Check out the bolt heads on the handle bar stem to see if there's an "H" stamped into them and most importantly, what is the serial # on the bottom bracket. 

pap
.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2014)

Very cool bike! Have Elgin, half Huffman. All cool. Would love to see some more photos of it. More detail.


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2014)

seems it was a dayton bigtank, holes in the back of the chain guard, how far the struts on the springer are spaced and the welded on kickstand indicate that it was a 40 big tank.

Nick.


----------

